# Blocage fréquent lecture de video



## MackZeKnife (6 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre de fréquents blocages de l'ipad en lecture de séquences vidéo lorsqu'elles sont intégrées à une page web (blogs par exemple). Pas de pbs sur l'app Youtube par contre.
Seule solution : rebooter l'ipad.
Avez-vous aussi ces soucis ? Des solutions .... ?

iPad 32 wifi


----------

